

Show HN: My first iOS app - lorenzopicoli

I&#x27;m a 16yo developer and my first app just got accepted.<p>Flash Study is an easy to use flashcards app. It&#x27;s clean, no ads and simple so you can focus on what&#x27;s important: study.<p>I&#x27;d love some feedback.<p>Here&#x27;s the AppStore link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;id761476004
======
lorenzopicoli
Clickable link:
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id761476004](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id761476004)

------
mrmagoo312
Just curious, how did you create the screenshot images?

nice work btw

~~~
lorenzopicoli
Photoshop.

The iPhone image is from teehan+lax
[http://www.teehanlax.com/tools/iphone/](http://www.teehanlax.com/tools/iphone/)

and the screen is an actual screenshot

------
zachlatta
Great job Lorenzo!

I'm excited to see where you take this.

~~~
lorenzopicoli
Thank you zachlatta! I remember You were one of the first person to ever reply
me on HN :)

------
stasy
I think you should make it free with in-app purchases.

~~~
lorenzopicoli
I was very undecided about make it free, paid or in-app and I wasn't
comfortable with none of them so I decide to release it paid and see how thing
goes.

Maybe another version will be like that. Also why do you think it should be
free with in-app?

~~~
stasy
Because, I myself almost never buy paid apps. I do, however sometimes buy in
app purchases because they offer cool features. I just couldn't see myself
buying this.

~~~
lorenzopicoli
I see... I'll keep that in mind for the next big update

------
jwheeler79
Your future is bright, friend.

~~~
lorenzopicoli
Thank you!

